# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Lập trình vẽ 3D với Rhino plugin

## anhcos

Rhino hỗ trợ rất mạnh việc lập trình để tạo ra các đối tượng 3D nhanh chóng và không khó khăn lắm.

Chia sẻ các bác đoạn video dựng trục vít đùn 3D bằng Rhino plugin, sau đó có thể dùng các phần mềm CAM để gia công nó.

Bác nào có nhu cầu tìm hiểu thêm về lập trình Rhino plugin bằng VS.NET, mình sẽ giúp trong khả năng có thể.

----------

CKD, Diyodira, iamnot.romeo, Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bữa nay mới có dịp xem các clip của anh trên youtube, anh giỏi thật  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Kyphan79

Chủ thớt có thể hướng dẫn mình với không.

----------


## anhcos

Chả biết bác muốn gì, hay chỉ câu post cho đủ số đây.

----------

